# IELTS scor for FSW



## ATK (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi,

I am applying for Canada on FSW program. I am processing through one of the consultancy in India. My IELTS socre:

Listening: 6
Reading: 6.5
Writing: 6
Speaking: 6

Other than Ielts I got 50 points but with IELTS 50+16= 66 I am lacking with 1 point based on my Consultancy calculation.

My consultancy was saying that I can get only 16 points for the above score. could you please help me.. how many points I can get. Do we need to calculate individual score based on the CLB level? or we need to consider exactly the CLB level points? which is the correct process. 

Please help.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

yes individual score..ur score is 16


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

ATK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for Canada on FSW program. I am processing through one of the consultancy in India. My IELTS socre:
> 
> ...


You get 17 points and not 16. 
6.5 in Reading gives you 5 points and rest 3 give 4 each, so total =17. Your consultancy seems to be incompetent here as they couldn't find this out.

Refer below link for any doubts:

Language testing – Federal skilled workers


----------

